# Chaffhaye



## Sweet_Hill (Oct 17, 2016)

Anybody else feeding your goats Chaffhaye? We're staying away from grain, and with as much hay as they were wasting, decided to try it. There seems to be little or no waste, the bags store well, and they eat it up. Anything else they get is what they browse in the pasture. We're trying to keep track of cost to grow them out to slaughter. Based on weight, right now a bag should last a 75 pound goat almost a month. Averaged out, on the high side, should be about 8 bags per goat until slaughter, at 16.50/bag = $132. What is the cost per goat for everyone else? Does this seem too high? Thanks


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used to feed it, but the price was too high to feed it for very long. They were getting 21.00 a bag, and with 20 goats to feed, the price was just too much. I went back to pellets.

My goats LOVED the Chaffhaye and never left so much as a crumb in the feeder. They looked good and performed well on the milk stand. Too bad it's so pricey.

I never priced out how much it cost to raise them to slaughter (or milk stand).


----------



## Sweet_Hill (Oct 17, 2016)

$20/ bag, Wow! We're lucky enough to live within a 15 minute drive of the only dealer for Northeast Ohio. We're able to buy by the pallet, and save per bag, and no shipping costs. The plan for now is to stick with it, and see how it goes. They do lick the feeder clean!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we feed Chaf...we pay 11.10 a bag here...our goats all love it and like yours cleans their plate


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

How much do you feed instead of grain?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Mine refused to eat it. I tried tearing it up & mixing with grain too. It molded & went to waste. Do you think it was a bad bag to begin with?


----------



## Sweet_Hill (Oct 17, 2016)

TeyluFarm, there is a calculator on the Chaffhaye website to determine how much to feed. I have a scale to weigh it out, and we can adjust their portion accordingly. Example, a 75# goat will get 1.5 lbs/ day.


----------



## Sweet_Hill (Oct 17, 2016)

catharina, are you sure it was mold? There will be yeast in there from the fermentation that looks like white stuff on it, totally fine. Ours wouldn't touch it at first. One came from a farm that fed hay, others were getting goat feed. We took the hay away all together, and once one started eating the Chaffhaye, the others went for it too.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I took it back to the store to see if I could return it for partial credit & they said it was mold & would kill any animal that ate it. (They also wouldn't even give me store credit) Also I don't think it looked like that when I bought it. I did try to switch from hay to ChaffHay as I don't have a good place to store bales, so that's all there was except their one meal a day of grain. They wouldn't eat it at all & got noisy so I bought real hay & tried adding the ChaffHay to their grain. They were amazingly talented at just picking out all the grain & leaving the shredded chaffhay at the bottom. I can't imagine ever buying any again.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> They were amazingly talented at just picking out all the grain & leaving the shredded chaffhay at the bottom


 I make a seed mix of oats barley BOSS and peas..mine would eat around the peas..clean every last seed up and leave a pan of peas lol..so funny.

When we first tried Chaf..I had the same experience as you did Catharina. except our feed store gave us a refund. But when we went non gmo we had to try it again, its the only non gmo alfalfa source...at first some would sniff and walk away...as with any new food, many times it take a few day to convince the goats its yummy lol


----------

